# Artichoke - Okay, or toxic?



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 13, 2011)

There were a couple artichokes in my last bag of produce "waste". Is it safe to give these to my herd, or are they toxic to goats????


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 13, 2011)

They can eat them, mine enjoy the leftover bits after we've eaten artichokes for dinner.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 13, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> They can eat them, mine enjoy the leftover bits after we've eaten artichokes for dinner.


OKIE DOKIE!!  Thanks Alyssa!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine love them but I do have to cut them up a bit.  And the chickens look at me like I'm an idiot of I throw them one.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 14, 2011)

I found out that Falkor & Momma love them, and the chickens love them... but the rest of the goats could care less.  weird buggers.


----------

